# New budgie naming woes



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all! Well, thanks to our fairy godmother Jo Ann, we were able to find a breeder within a five hour drive of us. He is great, and has been sending us pics of breeding pairs, etc. Last night, we got a pic of a recessive pied sky baby boy and fell in love! We are planning to go get him in mid July! I will see if the breeder minds if I post one of the pics he sent, so I can share.

Alas, the naming debate has begun. Alex, the 10 year old budgie fanatic, had thought he might like to name his next bird Flash. It sounds kind of super hero-ish, and he seemed settled. Upon seeing the pic of this pied bird, with his little "pops" of sky blue, Alex changed his mind. "This is Bubbles," he announced. My husband, ever the manly man, balked. Bubbles sounds silly, childish, emasculating (to the bird, I guess?). Wanting to make peace, I suggested adding a qualifier, to both give such a fancy bird a more formal name, and to beef up the macho factor. Alex loved this idea and came in strong with "Bubbles the Annihilator." Wanting to offer options that conveyed the controlled masculine power of this majestic creature, I suggested either "Bubbles the Disemboweler" or "Bubbles the Impaler." It was at this point that I began to get rather disgusted looks from the husband, who I think thought we were poking fun. Ever the peacemaker, I offered the option of lying to his friends and saying the bird's name was Bubba. Here in the south there are many fine, manly Bubbas about. 

In the end, we decided that the naming must be done with the bird's personality in mind, so we are waiting to meet him before deciding. In light of personality being a factor, pray for us that he doesn't end up as Bubbles the Disemboweler!:laughing:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings well I hope your new budgie won't be a troublesome budgie lol.maybe he'll be a sweet charming little fellow there.blessings and I love coward to hearing about this by then.:green pied:

Hmm maybe he'll be bubbles the great?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Leslie, that's so funny!  

How amusing to hear about all the conversations you all had about naming him!  

I'm so excited you've found such a great breeder through JoAnn as well as the perfect baby boy to come home with you! :clap: I can hardly wait :jumping: until he's home with his new family! 

Personally, I've always thought the name Ronan was super manly, but still cute--but who knows? Bubbles the Disemboweler comes pretty close :laughing: 

I'm quite excited to meet this handsome fellow and I'm sure a name will come much more naturally once you've met him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is too, too funny!! :laughing:

I truly hope the poor little budgie doesn't end up called "Bubbles the Disembowler". 
Hopefully once you meet him Alex will go back to deciding that "Flash" or perhaps Star's suggestion of "Ronan" is more appropriate.  :laughing2:*


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes, we've all three been giggling over this conversation now. Hubby came around to the possibility of a Bubbles after it was pointed out that 1: budgies are naturally secure in their manhood and 2: budgies seem to love those "p" and "b" sounds if they choose to talk with us. Both points are evident in the many happy, chatty Pretty Boys out there! Alex also pointed out that there is a Bubbles in the Angry Birds game, and what is more manly than a destructive, pig-hating feathered projectile!:laugh:

Shanebudgie, you are so right- knowing the people responsible for this precious boy's existence, he can' be anything but "the Great". He looks so sweet in the picture we all just can't wait to give him little kisses!

Star, I love the name Ronan! Some of our favorite friends named their son that. Also, it rhymes with Conan, so perhaps we could add "the Barbarian " to the list? I'm sure the millet seeds would agree!

Deb, just thinking of a sweet little bird named Bubbles the Disemboweler gives me the giggle-snorts. We can't damage his little birdie rep with such an awful name! I think we are all ok with just plain Bubbles, Flash, or whatever the little guy seems to be. Maybe he will whisper his little birdie secrets to us when we meet him, and we'll just know! :blue pied:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*New*

I am so glad your little one will be coming home soon. Do not forget the first aid kit and Info here on TB. Alex, your Mom and Dad can help you find the items to make the best first aid kit ever. Budgies love to chew so give him lots of chew toys and a little millet spray for treats. Enjoy sharing with your new friend. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

JoAnn, that's so funny you said that-,yesterday we made some stops at pharmacies and shops to grab some replenishments/ additions to our first aid kit, and today or tomorrow Alex and I will go down the list and box everything in a bin, and order anything we are still missing. My husband, Grant, has been really creative and helpful here- he was the one who brought home baby syringes and I.V. Catheters to help medicate Spiral, and he was really into the first aid kit assembly. One of my first goals with new budgie is to teach him to take some yummy treats/ veggie juices from a syringe as a good thing. That way, if we ever have to give him medicine, it isn't traumatic. Spiral taught us so much!

We also attended an exotic bird fair last weekend. It was our first chance to see English budgies in person. Alex had a great time looking at all the birds, but he was just enamored with those budgies. We used the opportunity to stock up on natural wood perches, water tubes, and Alex used some of his money to buy new toys for his new best friend. We are so, so excited! There is so much to do to get ready- hopefully the time between now and July will fly by!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*New*

Our budgies love original kabobs, Manu roses, lava rocks, ans spinach /grass/milet rings for treats. sold by foster and smith vet catalog. Lady gouldian finch
has wonderful Herb salad, powdered minerals for a treat cup or sprimkle on moist food, hig protein food without egg so you can add egg or if weather is not too hot , serve without egg.buy cuttle bone in 5 lb box it never goes bad and you can microwave. Brown mineral wheel we get at a feed store in Newnan. It has iodine which budgies need . Kelp and bee pollen are also great. be sure to have a ceramic heat only lamp and reflector. we also use a portable pet heat disc sold on amazon. heat for 5+- min and stays warm for 8 hrs no electric cords to travel with in cars etc. Avitech brand at Windy City Parrot has great supplements and Avitech cleaning solution , and sugar free electrolyte. He will be so happy in his new home. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm killing myself here :laughing:

If the poor little mite really is to be called Bubbles-the-(VeryHorribleTormentorOfSomeCruelKind) you would do well to read up a bit about the honourable history of the word / thingie!!

Then you would be well-armed with knowledgeable ripostes galore should any cruel, ribald tormentor cast rude aspersions in a baby birdie direction...

Of course, if you teach him well, when he's older, he will be well-winged to do that himself. :fencing:
The Story of "Bubbles" : Tony Allen

He may then even want to change his name to "Bubbles the Clean" :lol:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I love the fact that the name bothers you're husband so much. LOL! It's a budgie, does he plan to carry a photo in his wallet and take it for walks outside?  
But seriously, any budgie name is a good name, as long as Alex is happy with his new little friend.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*New*

Thanks for the History lesson. Long ago as a young child my parents gave me a little book Called Little Black *****. I loved the book and was so very glad that in the end Little Black ***** was saved from the Tigers by their overwhelming greed that turned them into Tiger butter. History tells us that Black people were angered by the book and also Uncle Remus Tales, that I also love, I can see ******** in my mind still.On the net now are Comments about the terrible memory of little Black *****. For me as a child ,all I knew was a wonderful story. My parents never taught me that black people were bad in any way and I grew up through the race riots still remembeirng that tigers making tiger butter was a comment, that when we go too fast at anything the result will be tiger butter or self destruction and that little Black ***** was a hero to have outsmarted the tigers.

This brings me to a recent realization that the history of the life and times of an author is integral to the full understanding of the Author's purpose in producing a literary or pictorial work for his/her fellow man to 
contemplate. I am now compiling a list of works for gifts to give my young niece. including Little Black *****. It will be interesting to know what she 
will take away from the experience of reading this little book. I researched the net and found that many of the little books I so loved as a child are still available and some are even available in the same little books I read, having been lovingly cared for. I , however, confess that I loved my little books so much that they became, most of them, "Velvateen Rabbits." Though some still exist, as they were found in my mothers attic when she passed on.

This is a wonderful post that should encourage /send us older folks on a mission into our childhood for BUBBLES. Many Blessings, Jo Ann :Love birds:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

_JoAnn wrote...."This is a wonderful post that should encourage /send us older folks on a mission into our childhood for BUBBLES."_

Thanks Jo Ann! I know the idea of "History" sends some straight into a coma )) but this is interesting, isn't it? And not so long ago either. I can remember the bubbles ad for Pears soap appearing all over the place.

Hollen! I implore you and all family members to read and digest the Bubbles story before making any vital (I repeat, Vital, Therm! ) decision about your budgie's name... Much too important not to!


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

You guys are awesome! JoAnn, thank you for that detailed post about the products you use- you saved me a lot of research and probably another thread asking about supplements! At the bird show, I saw the Herb Salad and picked it up....and put it down....and picked it back up....but ended up not getting it until I could see if you or another wise budgie mentor had mentioned it.

Ann, I loved your link! As Juliet said, "What's in a name?" Well, quite a bit if you are Bubbles! I agree, it is vital to make the right choice here. Alex feels confident that he is a Bubbles, and if so we must responsibly educate Bubbles of the noble heritage his name carries! And if any other birdie casts aspersions at Bubbles the- to be determined-, they will have to deal with his pink featherless flock as well! :lol:
I'm with you JoAnn- can't get enough history over here. The older I get, the more fascinated I become! I read those books you mentioned as a child as well, and I have tapes of my father reading me Brer Rabbit when I was very little, so I could follow along with my little finger when he was out of town and couldn't read to me. My mother preferred The Velveteen Rabbit, but I confess that one actually horrified me. Poor unloved toys that were burned!
Therm, I got so tickled at my husband. It was very hard to tell whose masculinity was threatened there- I'm pretty sure the bird would love to be called Bubbles! It's not like I will make him a t-shirt with a picture of a budgie and the phrase "My Budgie's name is Bubbles" on it. Although I would happily wear that shirt:001_tongue:. Luckily we've all been laughing so hard, I think the naming tension has been defused!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Glad we are keeping you amused . Until the big arrival day, budgie will be known as Bubbles-the-TBA (to be announced...)

I was suddenly stung into silence by your memory, Jo Ann, of Little Black *****! My own best favourite book too when I was small. I can see the pictures now in my head, clear as day, including that ring of melted butter. And then to read that it was still available !! I've been straight onto Amazon, found the exact same copy I had, & it'll arrive tomorrow. Can't believe I will see and handle it again.

So sad that it had to become a victim of correctness at that time, rather than just the charming simple story it still is. The reviews of the book show just how much it was loved.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*New*

It is amazing to see those wonderful little books from long ago. It really does
transport one back in time. How interesting that these titles reflect the thought patterns-belief systems of our world at that time.
Blessings, Jo Ann :Love birds::Love birds:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

How funny! And exciting! 
Roll on July


----------

